# Tabs schließen



## MQue (24. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach HTML/CSS/JavaScript- Code, welcher Tabs darstellt, welche man auch schließen kann. Mit Tabs meine ich sowas in der Art:
Stu Nicholls | CSSplay | Professional horizontal menus

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## Creativ (24. Jul 2009)

Hi,
ich hab jetzt spontan mal diese Seite hier gefunden:
XP style tab panes
Das sollte ja eigt. dem entsprechen, was du suchst.


----------



## Geeeee (24. Jul 2009)

Oder schau dir ExtJS mal an: Advanced Tabs


----------



## Luu (24. Jul 2009)

jQuery

__http://jqueryui.com/demos/tabs/


----------

